# Venison meatballs



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

Can Anyone give me some recipes?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrong section, "buddy".

Have you tried a google search yet?!

How to search on google


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

You can use any recipe that calls for beef. I have a couple of favorites, one is an Italian meatball for pasta, one is with cranberries and eaten with rice and one is BBQ and also usually eaten with rice. They're great on kabobs too. I usually use half beef and half venison so they hold together better. 

I'll see about typing up the recipes later


----------



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

@Grimm Lol dude ur wasting ur time!! I ask friendly people a question and u still bud in.... this is indeed a society forum Where u communicate and enjoy conversation and helpful idea's... so get a life Grimm.. and Jewel Thanks for the Help.. sweet of u.... hope u have a great night..


----------



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

@ Jewel I was kinda looking for the cocktail kinda meatballs made with Venison.... Thanks for your kindness my dear friend *JEWEL*


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

This is a base recipe that I use for many of my experiments  With this recipe or any recipe with eggs and bread or other binders you don't need to add beef or fat. You can also make simple balls of ground venison and cook them very gently until cooked through and they'll stay together pretty well as is.

These measurements are rough but pretty close. I use what I have and what I’m in the mood to try.

Simple Meatballs

1 c bread crumbs
¼ to 1/3 c milk
1 pound any lean ground meat
2 to 3 eggs (beaten) 
1 med onion diced
1 t garlic powder

pepper and sea salt to taste

Add the bread crumbs to the milk to soak up. When all the milk is soaked into the crumbs add the meat and combine. Add beaten eggs, onion, garlic ,salt and pepper and mix well. Meat mixture should be form and stay together when rolled into balls. 

Form into balls and cook in oven of 350 for 20 to 30 mins or in buttered skillet rotating to cook all sides.

For Italian just add Italian herbs like thyme, rosemary sage etc… wonderful with easy homemade pasta.

You can add chili spices and make Chiliballs, excellent with beans and rice

I also make them with soy sauce and have with mushroom fried rice

I could go on and on. I love cooking and baking and am a mad scientist in the kitchen and apothecary 


It's a great topic, maybe one of the admins can move it to the Kitchen area


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry, Ron. Or is it Paul?

This *IS* the wrong section for your question. There is a Recipe section this would have been more aptly posted in. Maybe you would get more responses (and even useful ones to boot) if you showed a bit of forum etiquette.

As for doing a google search, you post very simple questions even my internet-challenged husband could find the answers to by typing in the search term and hitting enter.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Ahh cocktail meatballs, they're my very favorites. They're the ones with cranberries. I'll hunt up the specific recipe and post it! They're wonderful by themselves or served with wild rice.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

gebhardsdairy, I have never cooked with venison (although someday I hope to learn!) - but one thing I've learned with meatballs is that the recipes are all pretty interchangeable as far as what ground meat you use. I'd look for a recipe with ingredients that you like, and use your ground venison in place of whatever ground meat the recipe calls for. Unless there's something really tricky about cooking with ground venison?


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

goshengirl said:


> gebhardsdairy, I have never cooked with venison (although someday I hope to learn!) - but one thing I've learned with meatballs is that the recipes are all pretty interchangeable as far as what ground meat you use. I'd look for a recipe with ingredients that you like, and use your ground venison in place of whatever ground meat the recipe calls for. Unless there's something really tricky about cooking with ground venison?


The only tricky bit really is that venison is naturally very lean meat. What little fat there is is on the outside not marbled in like beef or even buffalo (which is also leaner than beef). To counter that a lot of people ground it with pork fat or beef or even lard. But you really don't have to do that. I find that if I cook it a bit slower (and I like my meat very well done) it holds together better. Although I do often grind it with beef too. You can also use bread crumbs and egg to help it hold together for burgers and meatballs.

The only other thing is that occasionally it has a randy taste. I'm no expert on anything but I believe this is caused by one of two things main things. Lack of a clean kill (the animal knew fear and pain) or a buck in rut. Whatever the cause, soaking the cut of meat overnight in apple cider vinegar has always worked for me to greatly lessen or remove the weird taste.

If your new to venison you might start out mixing it with beef 50/50 and then lessening the beef content as you go. people are so accustom to domestic meats they're a bit shocked at the flavor of wild meats.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That sounds like great advice, Jewel. Thank you.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Mods, can this thread be moved to the recipe section? I was looking for it to write down Jewel's recipe, and it would be so much easier to find there.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

gebhardsdairy72 said:


> Can Anyone give me some recipes?





Grimm said:


> Wrong section, "buddy".
> 
> Have you tried a google search yet?!
> 
> How to search on google


Moved to an appropriate section ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, NaeKid.

I've thought about this thread a few times - even though I thought ground meats are pretty interchangeable, I don't have any experience with venison. Hoping more folks will post venison meatball recipes from their tried and true collections.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I've made them cocktail size with grape jelly an BBQ sauce in the slow cooker before. It helps them stay moist and they always stuck together. 

I'll have to see if I can dig out the recipe. I know i used saltine crackers instead of bread crumbs too.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry this took so long to post, the cookbook it was in was misplaced for about a week. Anyway, here are my grandmother's Cocktail Meatballs  I'll type the recipe as is and then add my differences below.

Viola's Cocktail Meatballs

Meatballs:
2 lbs ground meat (beef, venison or combination)
1/2 c dry parsley flakes
2 T soy sauce
½ t garlic powder
2 T minced onion
1 c cornflakes
2 eggs
¼ t pepper
1/3 c catsup

Sauce:
1 16 oz can jellied cranberry sauce
1 12oz bottle chili sauce
2 T brown sugar
1 T lemon juice

Combine all meatball ingredients and blend well. Form into small balls and arrange is a large pan or baking dish

Prepare sauce by adding all sauce ingredients to a medium sauce pan and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally until well mixed and hot.

Pour sauce over meatballs and bake at 350 deg F for 30 minutes

Arrange on a plate with toothpicks as an appetizer or serve over steamed rice as a main dish.

……………

My differences … I’ve made them with rice, oats, bread or crackers instead of cornflakes and all worked well.

The last several times I’ve made them I used fresh cranberries which I cooked and mashed but not strained or jellied. It’s wonderful this way.

I also use fresh onion and garlic.

This is one you don't have to worry about using venison in because the cereal or bread etc plus the eggs hold the meatballs together.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Jewel! I love your grandmother's name, too.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got 50 pounds of venison, will have to try this.
Instead of pure fat, I would add 25% fatty hamburger, just before making meat balls.


----------

